# another boosted 1.6L



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here she is, a 1994 automatic GA16DET powered Sentra LE sedan. My family has owned it since new and I've grown quite attached to it as you will see...hope you like her.
JCC

just click on the links, this way it is 56k or slower user friendly.


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are my mods:
MSD 6A ignition
Accel external coil
Magnecor plug wires
NGK iridium spark plugs
Garrett T3 turbo(.42/.48 A/R housings)
custom homemade Pacesetter turbo manifold
custom homemade piping
custom 2.5" downpipe
hallowed-out catalytic converter
Greddy 2.25" cat-back exhaust
1st Gen DSM intercooler
Autometer Boost and A/F gauges
OBX 3gauge pod
2 5/8" SunPro tachometer
Gti-R Bypass Valve
the entire car is covered in two layers of Dynamat extreme
Infinity Kappa 6.5" components up front, and 6.5" rear coaxials
Pionneer 8200R CD deck
Monster Cable wiring
Massive Class D amplifier pusshing around 300W RMS
DEI 12" competition subwoofer in Q-logic box
KYB GR-2 dampers front and rear
really really stiff coil-over springs(300+F/300+R)
ES bumpstops, and new upper mounts mounts front and rear.
Suspension Techniques Anti-Sway Bars(front and rear)Bridgestone Potenza RE910 tires
cheap Pep-Boyz rims
mid-size spoiler
painted in 1998 Land Rover White Gold(PPG)

Future List of Mods(no specific order):
Tsuru lights and grille
CF hood
two Slim Fans
lots of heat wrap and reflective tape
Turbo XS TypeS BOV and manual boost controller
JWT Cams
300ZX MAF
custom pistons and rods
370cc injectors
Protech or Hotshot turbo manifold
T3/T04E turbo(coated)
custom 3" turbo back exhaust
Forge FMIC and custom 2.5" turbo piping
Silicone or Purosil hoses with T-bolt clamps
JWT ECU


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

Well the links all go to a webpage but i may be too stupid to find them on that page. Any other links?


Khem


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

pics worked for me.

DIY:thumbup:
what fuel setup are u running right now? i wouldnt get into boost without one.


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

Haha yeah dont laugh to hard lol its working now lol 

Khem


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

no comment on the fuel setup for now, LOL,
JCC

j/k - it's on the stock injectors, I'm about to install the FMU on it. I am holding off the bigger injectors until I can afford 370cc or MSD 50lbs, since I am just gonna go with the JWT ECU with big injectors, cams and headwork, 300ZX MAF at once.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice setup. it looks like what i wanted to do to my 99. keep it up


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how are you holding it at 4psi right now? manual boost controller?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

Dammit i need a manifold! Too bad i just spent all of my money on tutiion for this semester. Hmmm... all though i am running a Pacesetter header right now?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

How's your transmission holding out?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

nice


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

Transmission is holding out really well so far, the wastegate actuator is set at 4psi, I dont have an MBC yet. yeah, the manifold is made out of a Pacesetter header, I hope more people do things like this, all you have to do is measure things out, cut the pieces you need, arrange the pieces how you want it and weld it up.
JCC


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey the outside of your car looks beautiful! but when you pop the hood, ahhhhhhhhhh, the turbo is cool but your engine bay is so dirty. Anyways good job and keep showing off your ga


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah, that motor was swapped in not too long ago, I am going to clean it one of these days, the transmission also snapped a gear a while back, so there has been lots of grease and oil all over the engine bay, just have not had time to clean it,
JCC


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm a big fan of the home brew turbo kits. It's nice to know there is one more boosted GA out there.
-dave
p.s. are you planning on running a coolant line to the turbo?


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

yes, once I get all the major bugs worked out I will run it water cooled as well,
JCC


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

u might want to run an inline pump in addition to the in tank pump. the stock pump wont be able to keep up with FMU.


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

I already installed a Bosh high-flow pump, I will see if it holds up, but yeah you are right, with the 12:1 calibration plate and 8psi the pressure will get near or surpass 100psi, I calculated like 110psi at 8psi of boost, is that even close to being safe? I am awaiting the SE-R injectors so I dont have to run an FMU, only an S-AFC or a good Adj. FPR,
JCC


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ive never run an FMU on my car, so im not sure how safe they are as far for rail pressure and injector performance.

interesting FMU thread
http://www.honda-tech.com/zerothread?id=336919

do u already have the s-afc and fpr?


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

hmmm, I have the FMU, no S-AFC yet, I am going to do JWT setup, so I am trying to see what's best for now until JWT comes into play,
JCC


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

last time i checked, the afc was about $400.00 and u still would need a black box for timing. the JWT ecu is ~$600.00 and does everything. i would run NA for and wait for the JWT ecu.


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah, so...with the JWT ECU the only thing I would need is an ADJ. FPR? or does the JWT also take care of fuel per pound of boost depending on the program, like at 3bar I wouldnt need anything, but at 4bar I would need an FPR to raise static pressure to 4bar?
thanks,
JCC


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

im using the stock fpr with JWT's 370cc and stock MAF program(7-8psi). i dont know if a stock internal ga16de can take more than 1bar of boost.....we should know soon with project 200sx


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

cool, I would think 210-220whp would be the most on the stock bottom/top-end,
JCC


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

wooohooo, another Florida GA16DET. Cool!!!

I have been meaning to go to Gainesville to hang out for sometime now.

chef


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

Come up bro, next weekend there is Saturday test and tune, Saturday the 18th from 10am till 4pm, that'll be the first time I run her at the track, I finally got the 2 gauges wired in and the A/F is good under boost at 4psi, so I'll leave it at that,
JCC

P.S. I just installed a TurboXS H-RFL, jeesas this BOV is sooo loud....I couldnt be any happier, lol.


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

Chef are you running witha ftermarket internals or are they stock?


Khem


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

great job on the setup. have you had any overheating problems, cause it seems like your intercooler doesnt get much cool air.


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah, the car overheats after 10min or so in one spot or really heavy traffic, it's not b/c of the intercooler though, it's because I dont have any radiator fans installed at the moment, lol,
JCC


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Still running the stock motor at the moment khemicol. Hopefully, this year I can get my custom pistons to run more boost 

Hey JCGator, actually I'll be in Tampa this weekend doing some work on my car and hanging out with a few friends. I'll have to arrange to come up there maybe in a couple of weeks. Possibly early February.

chef


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

alright, if I ever go down to Orlando I'll let you know, I have a lot of friends over there and it's a lot shorter ride for you,
JCC


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

Chef im really impressed with your numbers. You must have an excellent tuner.

Good Job.



Khem


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

I tuned it myself. I did most of the setup/install as well.

chef


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

chef, 
whose making ur pistons and rods?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chef was our hero at the meet in May.............where have you been man? long time no see on the boards!!!! He did a turbo fly-by past like 20 of us Sentras on I-4 in Orlando, lol.


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Chimmike, shhhhh, not so loud about the fly-by, hehe

Well, I have been working on cars for other people at a shop I work at on the weekends and working at my regular job during the week. Also been working on my car doing little things here and there to make it feel more comfortable to ride in. Hopefully, I should have it showing at HIN in Orl in June.

javierb14, I was looking at having Ross Pistons do my rods and pistons. I heard alot of good things about them so I thought to give them a try.

Chef


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Ever get those dyno numbers corrected???


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

as soon as u get them done, let me know. thanks. oh one more question, are u using a t04b turbo?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chef, I've been meaning to ask you.................what fuel management are you using? I'd like to see your ride sometime in the next few months. Within a month or 2 max I should be boosting my 01 GXE


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

hey Mike Young, haven't gotten a chance to go to a dyno shop to get those numbers, been busy with work plus they are not cheap if you dyno by yourself. I do hope to get it done in a couple of months.

Javierb14, I'll let you know once they have completed the pistons and rods and I have a chance to test them. Yes, I am running a Garrett TO4B turbo .60 trim.

Chimmike, I'm using JWT ecu to control my fuel system. I am trying to plan a trip over to Cali so that I can get JWT to tune my ecu for what I have setup.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I hope you plan on staying for a couple months! I sent in my ecu like 4 months ago! They said they could have had it done December but it's waiting right now.... Anyways, I think you should send it to them and drive out here to pick it up yourself and test it when it's done!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

whoa 4 months ! it only took them a little over 1 month for my ECU.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

actually I'm waiting for the stage 2 program to be finished so I guess I can't compare... shoulda mentioned that... but a month is pretty long too.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> *actually I'm waiting for the stage 2 program to be finished so I guess I can't compare... shoulda mentioned that... but a month is pretty long too. *


umm that would be my fault..and a little fault of Hs...not JWT...sorry...... should be completed by the first..hopefully


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no worries!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Me too*

I will be sending mine in very soon as well for the stage 2 with cam profile. 

FWIW when I sent my ECU in for the cam upgrade I had it back in my hands in less than a week. Literally sent it out and got it back in 5 days. I'm sure it will be longer for this profile though.

Oh and HS shipped my manifold today.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

JUST CURIOUS.. WHAT WING IS THAT ON YOUR B13? IS THAT THE B15 STOCK WING AND WILL IT FIT THE B14? THATS ALL.. THANKS Travis


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

the wing on the car is a miami spoiler mid size wing for the B13, I paid $205 for it shipped like 4years ago, I lost the phone# to the company, but they overnight shipped it for $5,
JCC


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Hmm... I think a hood scoop from an older 300z turbo would look nice, and work well right above your IC...

Hella nice setup! If you don't mind me asking, how much did you spend total on engine work, and how long did it take you?


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

total I spent about $1200. it took about 4-5days to do it, I tried to take everything step by step but got greedy and ended up messing up the oil pan, so I had to wait a couple of days to get it fixed.
JCC


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JC did a really nice job.......even with his botch up, hehe


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

The kit is for sale, $1000shipped UPS......I got a $180 ticket to pay, and some other debts, plus I am upgrading to a 300whp+ kit, here is the latest pic.
thanks,
JCC


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

how does it run??? what kinda of power does it produce?


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

runs great, I really don't know how much power it makes, all I know it's faster than my 2001 SR20DE Sentra, and that thing made 114whp off the nitrous.
JCC

P.S. this kit is ready to move to a new home, come get it guys...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

khemicol said:


> *Chef im really impressed with your numbers. You must have an excellent tuner.
> 
> Good Job.
> 
> ...


I would be too if you could get some good dyno averages.... yeah just giving you a hard time again....


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

hehe, yes Mike, hehe, I will get your dyno numbers soon. 

chef


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I will be getting this kit from Juan (JCGATOR42) soon. Still contemplating if i want to run the T3 turbo, i was thinking a T28.


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

The T3 starts making boost at 2500rpm, if you want something to spool faster then I need to custom make you a supercharger, heheh....I have spooled up to 10psi when the manual boost controller wasn't set properly, and the boost was all the way there by 3200rpm, you really can't ask for much better,
JCC


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

JCGator42 said:


> *The T3 starts making boost at 2500rpm, if you want something to spool faster then I need to custom make you a supercharger, heheh....I have spooled up to 10psi when the manual boost controller wasn't set properly, and the boost was all the way there by 3200rpm, you really can't ask for much better,
> JCC *


Our T28 in Project 200SX is making boost between 2300-2400 rpm...:jump:


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

heheh, , there's the 200rpm better,
LOL,
JCC


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

alright then, im sold.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

:jump: :banana: ....ppsst... 200hp+.....:banana: :jump:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Which is a better buy, the Hotshot turbo for the GA or to just buy the SR out of a bluebird.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Hotshot by far if your looking for price


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Well price really doesnt bother me, Hotshot wants like $3500 or somewhere around that. I found an SR red top for our FWD for $1,200, brand new at that. It claims 205hp, not sure at what psi but im sure it can be cranked up a bit. Well for me anyway, I have a greed for speed. If anyone knows somebody that has swapped an SR for a GA please let me know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Although, the hotshot system comes with EVERYTHING from new oversized injectors to boost and oil pressure gauges. The only thing you have to do besides install it is send off your ECU to JWT.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

myoung said:


> *:jump: :banana: ....ppsst... 200hp+.....:banana: :jump: *


Damn it Mike. always gotta bring a guy down. If its not Chef about his inconsistent HP numbers, its someone else. Its okay though. I hope to get there soon.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

BadAzzB14 said:


> *Although, the hotshot system comes with EVERYTHING from new oversized injectors to boost and oil pressure gauges. The only thing you have to do besides install it is send off your ECU to JWT. *


Yeh and as of this point who knows how long they will take to complete your tuning....I need to get mine sent off to JWT soon for the turbo reprogramming. I wanna boost in a few months but so far i dont think ill see that happening since they take forever to do it...but, maybe I'll be one of the lucky ones to have quick service or maybe they are taking long because the programming is new, i think i heard mike young mention something like that but im not sure.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I know why you say they took so long. You must have read James' post. If you read carefully, he is having it programmed for stage 2. They are laggin cause of Mike Young's car and something to do with HotShot. 

Typically they take about a month or so to reprogram and return your ECU to you.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

BadAzzB14 said:


> *Well price really doesnt bother me, Hotshot wants like $3500 or somewhere around that. I found an SR red top for our FWD for $1,200, brand new at that. It claims 205hp, not sure at what psi but im sure it can be cranked up a bit. Well for me anyway, I have a greed for speed. If anyone knows somebody that has swapped an SR for a GA please let me know. *


that's 205 at the crank not at the wheels....plus you better do some homework...its gonna cost much much more than that to convert a GA...

search NPM.... there is an article a couple years back on the sr20 swap,,,I think October of 99


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *I know why you say they took so long. You must have read James' post. If you read carefully, he is having it programmed for stage 2. They are laggin cause of Mike Young's car and something to do with HotShot.
> 
> Typically they take about a month or so to reprogram and return your ECU to you. *


JWT needed my car for the programming of stage 2 and a few delays beforehand.. it's done now....


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

to end the discussion about the bluebird sr20 swap, its gonna cost a good $6,000 for the whole swap....includes basically everything to get you at stock boosting levels and have your car up and running on the road. If you research then you can probably come up with about "maybe" a $5500 setup to anywhere around $7000. Depends on who you know and what kind of quality you want. I said $6k because it just an estimate....No way you will be swapping to SR20 for the price of hotshot's turbo kit.....enough said.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

damn you blu i wanted the discussion to go on for days now what will we talk about dagburnit


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

just alot of people think you can get a bluebird swap with just snapping your fingers but it is way more complex and expensive


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

I can get the full DET swap for around $3700 that's including auto to manual conversion and the whole works. That's done by a professional shop too, not myself. If anyone wants to contact them and have them do a swap for you let me know via PM,
JCC


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

JCGator42 said:


> *I can get the full DET swap for around $3700 that's including auto to manual conversion and the whole works. That's done by a professional shop too, not myself. If anyone wants to contact them and have them do a swap for you let me know via PM,
> JCC *


I would have to see it to believe it.... i dont think so.


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

You can drive right here to Gainesville and check out one of the swaps done by them for yourself. They represent at the major races all the time, Bailey's Motorsports, they do great work and go out of their way to get things done. My friend here in town got the swap done with them. If you PM me and want a swap done in South Florida then I will give you their number so you can get it done,
JCC


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

First of all I am definetly not here to hate on you JC. I just dont know how and why they can do the swap EVEN the auto to manual swap for that money. I live in Cali and since your over in Florida....I think just about anyone would drive from one coast to the other for a BB Swap at that amount of money if that deal is 100% proven true. You have to admit this is extremely cheap....and what about a swap without the auto to manual conversion, that would come to roughly just above $3k? this comes as quite a shocker, not that i dont believe you, just strange.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

JCGator42 said:


> *I can get the full DET swap for around $3700 that's including auto to manual conversion and the whole works. That's done by a professional shop too, not myself. If anyone wants to contact them and have them do a swap for you let me know via PM,
> JCC *


 

You might want to ask if that's the same price for a GA swap to a DET swap...not just a SR20 to SR20DET. I highly doubt it. Is that with updated ECU... I'm sure no intercooler is included... axles? instrument cluster? radiator? Alt? Clutch? flywheel? etc...

If you can get that price than I'm sure you can line up a few people...especially with a auto to manual conversion.... 

sorry but it seems quite low...


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

the price of $3700 was quoted to me to do a conversion from GA16DE automatic to SR20DET 5spd, everything is included, this is how it works, you drop the car off, then you pick it up when it's all done, you can even give them your own intercooler, etc and they will drop it all in for ya, their work is top notch and I will contact my friend in town to get me some pics, his name is Jeff Body,
JCC


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

JC, how far away from clearwater are you? Im going there for my honeymoon in June and would like to talk to Jeff about the swap. Because the more info I get the more Im leaning towards keeping it a 1.6 and going with the HS system. There is a local speed shop that is booked with swaps until June and he said for the SR swap alone it would be 2K then to buy the M/T and convert that would be another 3-5K. After finding all this out this morning I think Ill be giving Hotshot a call. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

JCGator42 said:


> *the price of $3700 was quoted to me to do a conversion from GA16DE automatic to SR20DET 5spd, everything is included, this is how it works, you drop the car off, then you pick it up when it's all done, you can even give them your own intercooler, etc and they will drop it all in for ya, their work is top notch and I will contact my friend in town to get me some pics, his name is Jeff Body,
> JCC *


Does he have an email address?


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey, my AIM is latino42, please IM me when you see me online today or whenever, I don't wanna post his screename or address up and have 20 people bother him,
JCC

P.S. I am pretty far from clearwater, the shop is closer though. I believe clearwater is in upper palm beach county, but I am not really sure. I am in North Central Florida, the shop is in Hollywood, South Florida.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Do you have a number for Bailey's Motorsports??

Sorry but that seems extremly low... the BB DET will run you at least $1600 and that's just sitting on a create.. 

plus the cost of$$$$$$

ECU reprogramming
Cluster
Nissan correct wiring harness (engine)
tranny - and everything else that comes with a auto to manual conversion like shifter...lol....
2 half shafts
clutch
downpipe
flywheel
motor mounts
radiator and hoses 
and probably $300 in misc parts..

This list will go on and on to do it right...

and the average install labor price should be around $1000...


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

hey, I do have their number somewhere, please PM me or e-mail me and I will go ahead and give you that information,
JCC


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

How much for just a auto to manuel on a ga16?


----------



## JCGator42 (Apr 30, 2002)

I am not sure, you would have to call them up,
JCC


----------

